# Help with Power Pivot - cannot show values in rows rather than columns



## mb2409 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi,

I'm trying to reproduce a pivot table in Power Pivot to take advantage of the additional tools it offers. However, when creating the pivot table from Power Pivot and adding fields I cannot get the data sit in rows on top of each. 

In my existing pivot table I add the field to the values section and it sums the data. I then end up with the Values field sitting in Row Labels.







[/URL][/IMG]

This produces a pivot table which shows data like this in a vertical list.






[/URL][/IMG]

In Power Pivot I can only get these fields to list as Columns alongside each other.

Any suggestions? Do I need to do something differently with the data in Power Pivot?

Mark


----------



## RoryA (Sep 22, 2014)

In the PowerPivot field list, drag the Values button from the column area to the Row area.


----------



## mb2409 (Sep 22, 2014)

RoryA said:


> In the PowerPivot field list, drag the Values button from the column area to the Row area.



In my power pivot there isn't a Values button. I'm only given the 'Sum of NSV' which when I move across lists each individual value as a row name. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RoryA (Sep 22, 2014)

What if you add another Value field?


----------



## mozartiano (Sep 22, 2014)

If you are talking about power view, I suggest that you go to the DESIGN menu and locate TABLE, click it and change to MATRIX. It will Display fields like VALUES, COLUMNS, ROWS and FILTER.

Thanks


----------



## Tianbas (Sep 22, 2014)

That is the one case you need the standard Pivot field list and not the PowerPivot Field list. 

Right-click on you pivot table and select "show field list" and you will see the standard field list that has less fields than the PowerPivot filed list but it has a sum for the values that you can move between rows and columns.


----------



## RoryA (Sep 22, 2014)

It must vary between PP versions then, because I have a 'ƩValues' field I can move in the PowerPivot field list in 2010.


----------

